# Short barrel ammo



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a Kahr K9, 3.5" barrel. I was carrying Corbon in it, but I want to switch to Fed HST 147 grn. I'm already shooting this ammo in my full size 9mm's.
Is the 3.5" barrel too short for this ammo to perform optimally?
This is my main carry gun.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Define "optimally".

It'll still poke a 9mm hole in the front, and get bigger as it penetrates. I don't think a bad guy (if it came to that) is going to be contemplating weather or not it expanded to 0.39 or to 0.41 inches, just that there's a hole where there shouldn't be. Besides, counting on a single bullet to stop a bad guy is a bad idea. (again, if it came to that) Just keep poking 9mm holes in them until the threat is negated. Shot placement trumps caliber, trumps bullet expansion, trumps all. Put the bullets where they need to go, and the holes will do the rest.

In other words, they'll work just fine. 3.5" in the Kahr or 4" in a full size... equates to about an additional 15-30 fps because of the extra .5" of barrel, that's nothing to worry about.

Zhur


----------



## 2rott (Apr 15, 2007)

I was wondering if the GD short barrel ammo would perform better or is a 3.5barrel long enough for standard ammo. What barrel length is the breakoff point?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Here you go... some data.

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com The whole enchilada
http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/9mmluger.html 9mm with Corbon vs. Federal

Not quite Apples to apples, but much better than apples to apricots.
There really isn't a "breakoff point' per se, just personal preferences. All modern ammo will do the job if you can.

Zhur


----------

